# Male royal phyton for sale



## kimbo (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a male Royal for sale he is about 4.5 foot long and about 3 and a half years old. He eats small rats (frozen) readily and is in good health. I am only selling him to make roomfor other projects. He is friendly and is happy to be handled. He is almost fully grown and will only grow another foot at the most. He has some very nice alien markings on his sides. £90 ONO


----------



## kimbo (Sep 26, 2008)

Contact


----------

